# My trip to Ridge Road station



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I work part time for a sign company and as luck would have it, I was sent to New York, Corfu to be exact. While taking lunch and looking through a Garden Railroad mag, it occured to me that Holley, New York was about thirty minutes away. So when the job was complete, I packed up the truck programmed the GPS and headed to Ridge Road Station. 
  Let me say that to me, first impressions say alot about things. Ridge Road is HUGE. It is nice, clean well kept and has one gigantic American flag flying out front. 
  I have ordered a lot of stuff from Ridge Road and always been treated well. They have even called me to tell me they charged me too much, which says alot. But the treatment I recieved at the store was amazing. It was late, the store was gonna close in less than an hour yet everyone was pleasent said hi and actually seemed like they meant it. The indoor layout, which is amazing in it's own right, was shut down. But as soon as they noticed I was looking at it they offered to turn it all back on.
  To say they have everything is an understatement. The store is gigantic but it is well organized and very easy to navigate. Largescale dominates the store but they also have HO, N and I believe S as well as many other toys and a year round Christmas department. I pretty much wondered around in amazement. But again I cannot stress how nice they were. I struck up a conversation with one of the salesmen, and for the life of me I cannot remember his name, but he was again nice and very knowledgeable and was showing me pictures of his ride on railroad and sharing ideas about what he was going to do to his largescale layout. And believe it or not he was interested in what I was doing.
  I know that the internet pricing is lower than the instore prices but even the instore prices were cheaper than my local brick and mortar. But just to see all the stuff in one place and to be able to see first hand the new releases was an experience. By the way the new K is a sweet loco along with all of b-mans new 1-20.3 offerings. Everything is laid out on the walls too compare. 
  At any rate it was a great experience and i wish i lived closer, but i will definatly have to take my family and make a pilgramage back to Holley New York. 
If any of you get the chance to swing by its worth the trip.
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, its a pretty impressive place! 

That would have been Gary you spoke to..

Scot


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

yup, Gary it was. Nice guy.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in Holley, NY. Where is this Ridge Road place?!? 
Just kidding, if it weren't for Ridge Road Station I probably wouldn't be in this hobby as deeply as I am. (yes, I really do live in Hollley) 
Live Steam is my thing and they have lots of that but being able to look at Ozark Miniatures and Trackside Details parts, too many locos and rolling stock pieces than you can imagine and "Peter's Starter Set" the 2Ksq ft fully sceniced layout that runs daily is a resource worth noting. 
Gary Wilson is a good friend and I was just there talking to him this afternoon and checking out things for my next project. 
For the better half there are many square feet of Christmas items and many other things of interest. Young children are captivated by the huge supply of toys of all description and can even play with things in the Thomas room. 
You MUST go there if you are ever in the area! 
Usual disclaimer, (but it is a wonderful place) 
Tom 
ps. a great fun day is "Train Races" held each May and September on the track east of the building. Folks put rocket motors in their trains and run them down the track but they don't always make it, great fun! We have our live steam portable track set up to run our steamers too. Lots of fun, so come if you can.


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that the internet pricing is lower than the instore prices. 


That would annoy me. 

Trainworld do not do it. 

Caboose do not do it. 

So can you ring them to get the advertised pricing and say you will pick up?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Boiler: 

If it annoys you, you should probably shop elsewhere. 

A good number of dealers in all scales offer somewhat lower prices for Internet sales because there is less overhead involved. Not an uncommon practice at all. If paying a few bucks more to keep a local dealer going bothers you, then it's just a simple matter of browsing the Web until you find a place you're comfortable with. 

I've lived in areas where there was no local train shop, and I've lived in areas where there was one or more. I much prefer the latter situation, and am willing to support it as best I can. 

I've never purchased from Ridge Road(yet) and have never visited the establishment, but know many who have. All of those I've spoken with have good things to say about the place, the prices, and the service provided.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Alan, you're in Struthers? I live just north of you in Conneaut. Man, i like that new feature that shows location.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Boiler on 01/12/2008 7:55 PM
I know that the internet pricing is lower than the instore prices.


That would annoy me. 

So can you ring them to get the advertised pricing and say you will pick up?

It does annoy me.. and no, you cant call and pick up to get the lower price. Posted By Allan W. Miller on 01/13/2008 5:17 AM
Boiler: 

If it annoys you, you should probably shop elsewhere.

I do.. I dont like being charged more than someone in California (or any of the 49 states besides NY) just because I happen to live close by. been this way for years..nothing that can be done. 

I still love the store..its a great place and the people are very friendly..but I dont buy big items there just because of the economics involved..its nothing personal, its only about the $$..who would pay $50 more for a loco if you dont have to? 
I can buy for less from somewhere outside of NY state..
just as those of you outside of NY state can get great deals from RRstation, 
I cant because of where I live..oh well..not a big deal really..

Scot


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 01/13/2008 5:17 AM
Boiler: 

If it annoys you, you should probably shop elsewhere. 

A good number of dealers in all scales offer somewhat lower prices for Internet sales because there is less overhead involved. Not an uncommon practice at all. 
A good comment, AWM. 

I would have no problem paying extra just to have the privilege of shopping at such a store. The closest I have been to anything like that is Tammy's Hobby Shop in Beaverton, Oregon. It's well worth the visit to me just to see some of the new products first hand. I always purchase something--and it is often a locomotive or a large passenger car. There are so few of these shops around in the entire country, I would be thrilled to go there were it feasible.  I would not leave the place empty-handed.  Not even close.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

At least they are honest about it.

Consider the following.  About three or so years ago, I bought a pair of Preiser figures from them, IIm/1:22,5/"G" scale "Postman and Dutch customer"

Their web price was the best I could find, so I mail ordered it.

The box came with another price sticker, higher than what was on the web (web and what I paid matched).

This price (assumed in-store price) was still LOWER than the self appointed "officical importer of Preiser into the US" had on their website.

Why what little new stuff I buy often comes from them.  Would love to see the place tho!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Scot I purchase some things at Ridge Road and some on the internet. For instance I am looking for one of Bachmann's new 1:20 box cars for a trailing car carrying propane and water for a live steamer. I was able to see it and measure the approximate capacity while it sat on the shelf. The store price is $105 plus 8% sales tax or $113.40. St. Aubins, another source I use, has the same car advertised for $89.89 in their December GR advert. My last order from them was for two Aristo Classic hoppers and two sets of B-mann wheels for which I was charged $11.04 shipping for a 7lb package. Assuming the Bachmann box car weighs a little less the shipping at $8 gives $97.89 total. For the $15.51 in this case I might just drive over there and get it and help them stay in business. 
On the other hand, a live steam locomotive at $1200 to $2500 or more would likely be purchased from an out of state dealer specializing in live steam where the shipping would be well less than the sales tax if purchased locally. 
As they say, you pays your money and you takes your choice. 
Gary's service and knowlege are second to none and Ridge Road is a fine place to visit. I'm glad they're in my "neighborhood". (actually about 10 mi but we share the same zip code and telephone exchange) 
Tom


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought from RR, mail order, my 'local' is Caboose. Not that local at the moment, but I pop in when passing and invariably buy something even if I am just looking. 

Now you can argue about the costs, but for Caboose is it cheaper for me to go in, pick it up, go to the till, swipe my card and me carry it away, or is it cheaper for them to answer my call, take my card details, pick it off the shelf, pack, post. 

Just trying to think of any other purchases I make where such a price differential arises, can think of none. 

With Caboose I have to pay Sales Tax, 7 plus %, so they are already at a disadvantage compared with RR, if they want to charge me more for that privelege as well, then they would not get my business. 

Shipping and Gas I take as a wash.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll chime in here.  Bought from RR off and on for several years.  Always good service and pricing!   When I need a few pieces of track....that's where to get it! 


I appreciate the good service!  Always friendly on the phone.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Great outfit to deal with from afar, though I'd have no trouble paying in-store prices if I were close enough.  I've taken the video tour of that magnificent layout, but would love to see it in person.  None of my family lives close enough to make that an excuse for making a trip out there, but my credit card has visited many times!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Once upon a trip to Ridge Road while staying in Rochester for a week doing training on CAD systems. I was looking for something specific. A pair of USA trains motor blocks to be specific. They had one in stock but were expecting a shipment. Peter himself offered to ship me the second one when it came in free. Somehow the shipping dept at RRS got my old address from the computer rather than the new address off the shipping info I'd given them. So it got shipped to the wrong address. Luckily after UPS kept trying to retireve it at RRS request after I called them to say I'd not received it, the guy at the old apartment hand delievered it to me. That same week was when I met Scot at the old club location at the Irondequoit Mall. Wish I'd gotten up there again! Great group of folks! 

RRS gets my visit from time to time but I truly shop the lowest price. They are a two hour or more drive for me so while regionally local they are a day trip and not a quick trip. Between gas costs and sales tax and higher prices they are usually NOT the best choice for me. Even Niagara Hobby in Buffalo gets more business as I'm usually in Buffalo often enough and they are close enough to the kajor roads and shopping sites up ther that it's much mroe conveneient on a day trip to combine it with other things. Even Lantz's/Wholesale Trains is much more convenient to stop fro me. RRS is a single purpose trip usually. I love going there though! 

Chas


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Personally I've been lucky to have had two very respectable LHS's during my run with the hobby. ShowMe Trains in KCMO and Ridge Road Station. Gettine to know Peter, Janet and Gary in person and Marylin over the phone when we actually left the area has been outstanding. There was a brief time when the frustration of some issues realted with product did cloud things a bit, but Peter set things right. I sure do miss visiting RRS because of the scope of everything they have in the building and do miss the train races they have too. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

That was also the one place that we would take family and friends that visited us while we lived in Geneseo.


----------

